# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی عمران یا معماری؟

## The Godfather

سلام
دوستان انتخاب رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد فعلا در حال انجام هست
و فک کنم من هم یه جورایی باید انتخاب کنم!
از بین این دو رشته کدومشون بهتره و صد البته از لحاظ بازار کار
و اینکه برای یه دانش آموز رشته تجربی چطوره از لحاظ درسی؟یعنی میتونم گلیم خودم رو از آب بکشم بیرون یا نه؟

مهندسی عمران یا معماری؟

----------


## Al I

عمران میاد محاسباتشو انجام میده 
معمار یهم میاد تجسم میکنه شکل مناسب میده  :Yahoo (83): 
به همین سادگی و خوش مزگی

----------


## The Godfather

دوستان نظرات دیگه ای نبود؟

----------


## nafise74

> دوستان نظرات دیگه ای نبود؟


*منم مثل شما تجربی بودم قبول نشدم متاسفانه ازونجا که دیگه حوصله موندن ندارم میرم ازاد معماری
همونطور که علی اقا گفت 
معمار بیشتر کاراش ظریفه عمران نه!...عمران بیشتر به درد پسرا میخوره بری عمران بهتره...کدوم دانشگاه میخای بری؟؟
*

----------


## The Godfather

> *منم مثل شما تجربی بودم قبول نشدم متاسفانه ازونجا که دیگه حوصله موندن ندارم میرم ازاد معماری
> همونطور که علی اقا گفت 
> معمار بیشتر کاراش ظریفه عمران نه!...عمران بیشتر به درد پسرا میخوره بری عمران بهتره...کدوم دانشگاه میخای بری؟؟
> *



ممنون
این فکر از صبح افتاده به جونم :Yahoo (50): 
احتمالا معماری چون خواهر یکی از دوستام معماری رفته،خیلی تعریف کرد
و سر و کارش با طراحیه(جالب اینجاست من طراحیم خوب نیست ، اما تو ذهنم خوب میتونم ترسیم کنم،شاید با رفتن به معماری تونستم
ترسیم های ذهنم رو بریزم روی کاغذ)
شهر های مد نظرم:
گرگان-سنندج

----------


## nafise74

> ممنون
> این فکر از صبح افتاده به جونم
> احتمالا معماری چون خواهر یکی از دوستام معماری رفته،خیلی تعریف کرد
> و سر و کارش با طراحیه(جالب اینجاست من طراحیم خوب نیست ، اما تو ذهنم خوب میتونم ترسیم کنم،شاید با رفتن به معماری تونستم
> ترسیم های ذهنم رو بریزم روی کاغذ)
> شهر های مد نظرم:
> گرگان-سنندج


پس همکار میشیم :yahoo (4):من برعکس طراحیم خوبه!!!! معماری کارای عملیش بیشتره و نیاز ب خلاقیت داره
دانشگاه ایت الله املی هم بد نیس خخخخ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## The Godfather

> پس همکار میشیم :yahoo (4):من برعکس طراحیم خوبه!!!! معماری کارای عملیش بیشتره و نیاز ب خلاقیت داره
> دانشگاه ایت الله املی هم بد نیس خخخخ


فعلا فقط در حد یه فکر
اما صحبت میکنم
تا آخر شب وضعیتم رو مشخص میکنم
گرگان رو برا این گفتم که پسر عموم(فوق تخصص آسم و آلرژی داره) اونجاست
و ازش کمک بگیرم و باهاش صحبت کنم،تا در حین گرفتن کارشناسی برای کنکور بخونم

یه سوالی:
موقعیکه وارد دانشگاه میشی تا چند سال از کنکور دادن محرومی؟

----------


## nafise74

> فعلا فقط در حد یه فکر
> اما صحبت میکنم
> تا آخر شب وضعیتم رو مشخص میکنم
> گرگان رو برا این گفتم که پسر عموم(فوق تخصص آسم و آلرژی داره) اونجاست
> و ازش کمک بگیرم و باهاش صحبت کنم،تا در حین گرفتن کارشناسی برای کنکور بخونم
> 
> یه سوالی:
> موقعیکه وارد دانشگاه میشی تا چند سال از کنکور دادن محرومی؟


*اها موفق باشی 
شما که الان بدون کنکور ازاد میخاین برین بازم میتونی کنکور بدی تا هروقت که دلت بخاد
کسی که دولتی قبول بشه و نره 1سال از کنکور دادن محروم هس
در حین کارشناسی خوندنت حتما 1 ترم مرخصی بگیر بخون واسه کنکور*

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

داداشم معماریه..... فقط میدونم همش سرش تو طراحی و نقشه کشی و رسم و این طور چیزاست 
یعنی بیشتر عملیه و فک کنم جذاب تره چون اردو های زیادی میرید برای طراحی و رسم بناها و خیلی چیزای دیگه
کلان کارت با ورق A3 و مدادو خط کشه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Prison Break

اگه به هنر و خلاقیت و این چیزا علاقه داری معماری توش بیشتر هست. خودم که به شخصه از این کارا متنفرم  :Yahoo (94):  یعنی چیزی که توش شکل و هنر و اینا باشه کلا بدم میاد.
عمران هم داره اما کمتر. 
من بودم می رفتم عمران بین این دو تا!

----------


## amir.abs

در مورد در آمدش چیزی نگفتین  ؟

----------


## artim

> در مورد در آمدش چیزی نگفتین  ؟


عمران درامدش بالاتر هست از معماری

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من عمران عالیه
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amir.abs

نه حدودشو منظورم بود 
 مثلا 2... 3 تومن میشه ؟ 



و یه نکته :

کدومشو میشه به صورت آزاد کار کرد ؟ 
یعنی واسه خودت 
مثلا یه زمین داری مخیوای بسازی و اینا ....  
در کل منظورم اینه دستو پا بسته نیستی... آزادی ... کدوم از این لحاظ بهتره ؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

عمران ریاضیات و فیزیکه

معماری ریاضی فیزیک نداره و همش تخیل و خلاقیت و هنره

کدوم نیمکره مغزت فعال تره یا از کدومش بیشتر لذت میبر ی

همونو انتخاب کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## arash9675

معماری در اصل مال رشته هنر هست
عمران ریاضی فیزیک
======
معماری شما نمینونی ساختمان خودتو بسازی فقط طرح و نقشش رو میدی

----------

